# green tree snake???



## ladygodiva (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi everyone
Thismorning I was walking across the lawn and nearly stood on a little green snake. About 2 foot long, bright green with yellowish belly. I've done a little googling and a green tree snake is about the closest I can find. Not agressive. (not from 6 feet away anyways) It cruised across the lawn and then up a tree where it kept a beady little eye on me... 
One characteristic I noticed was that when moving it held it's head up about 3 inches off the ground and had a flattened area behind it's head. I can't find any videos showing this. As I wasn't sure whether it was poisonous or not I didn't get too close... 
Not overly bothered by the fact there was a snake on my lawn, just like to know what it could be : )
Oh, then less than 5 minutes later a little Stimpsons Python showed up. Beautiful little snake and we get quite a few at home.
Seen just out of Broome WA 
Thanks!!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 13, 2014)

You did well. The Common (Green) Tree Snake is the only candidate that fits the “bright green with yellowish belly” description. This is simply further supported by its inflated throat and arboreal behaviour. The throat is distended (flattened) vertically to make the animal look bigger than it is, when it feels vulnerable and threatened, such as being caught out in the open. It possibly kept its head up to maintain its defensive display whilst escaping the danger (that being you). No doubt this also allows it to maintain a clear view of what is happening. It is interesting that it was green in colour as northern CTS are typically a golden colour with a darkish head and pale blue neck.

The Stimmies up there are quite exquisite little animals. By the way, the name is “Stimson’s”. A great find. 

It is really pleasing, and reassuring, to hear from someone with your attitude towards snakes. So much nicer than being asked to ID a corpse. I can only applaud your values and your respect of nature. Great stuff!

All the best,
Blue


----------

